# More pictures of Kashi!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I feel bad because of the flash going off on her, but he's so cute I can't stop snapping away!

Also, he has become a lot more comfortable around me. He used to hide himself completely in his snuggle/burrow sack or in my t-shirt whenever he slept on me, but nowadays he sleeps right at the front of the opening where he is in plain view!
I'm taking this as a sign that he is becoming more comfortable with me


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

:lol: Little Kashi is adorable! He's a little model. haha.
How often during the day do you wake him up?? I feel so bad waking up Quilly, but I can't help it because sometimes I don't feel like staying up late to play! (sorry that's really random to say...lol)


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Too cute. I love the ones with the little strip of fleece over his eyes, like a tiny blindfold.

It's almost like he's saying, "Is the scary part over now, Mommy?"


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> :lol: Little Kashi is adorable! He's a little model. haha.
> How often during the day do you wake him up?? I feel so bad waking up Quilly, but I can't help it because sometimes I don't feel like staying up late to play! (sorry that's really random to say...lol)


I usually take him out with his sleeping sack whenever I'm home (so he gets to sleep and such), and then around 11:00 PM I take him out of his snuggle sack in a dark room (I usually have my desk lamp and bedside table lamp on) and I play with him a little bit until I'm sleepy, and then I go to bed ^-^



Sela said:


> Too cute. I love the ones with the little strip of fleece over his eyes, like a tiny blindfold.
> 
> It's almost like he's saying, "Is the scary part over now, Mommy?"


I know :lol: He INSISTED on not going over the fleece, but UNDER so that it hides his face :lol:


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Little Kashi is adorable! He's a little model. haha.
> ...


That's a good idea! Sadly I don't have a snuggle sack. :| 
I don't know where to even get one lol


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> That's a good idea! Sadly I don't have a snuggle sack. :|
> I don't know where to even get one lol


I made my own, it's very easy. Take left over fleece (if you have any at home) and then sew the two pieces (you can just do this by hand) on three sides (I make sure my seams are small so that his feet can't get caught in it), and then I made a rolled up rim-ish sorta thing by sewing a folded part of the sack with thread so that it keeps it's shape somewhat so that it doesn't collapse on him and it gives me easier access. I also made his liners the same way so that I can stick old towels in the middle so that it is more absorbent 

Oh, and I filled his snuggle sack with left over pieces of fleece because Kashi loves to burrow ^-^


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I actually do have left over fleece from an old fleece blanket! I will definitely make one soon!!  Quilly would love one, I'm sure!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Kashi is such an adorable little ham! He is too cute.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks 

I'm wondering if anyone else's hedgehog(s) sleep on their side? Kashi tends to do this a lot, and I don't think anything's wrong, but I was just wondering


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else's hedgehog(s) sleep on their side? Kashi tends to do this a lot, and I don't think anything's wrong, but I was just wondering


Quilly sleeps on his side sometimes! Just last night when he was bundled in a blanket next to me he was on his side. so cute lol I don't think there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine sleeps on his side sometimes. I don't get to see it often cause alot of times he will already be looking at me when I move his house but every once and awhile I get to see him when he's in a deep sleep


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else's hedgehog(s) sleep on their side? Kashi tends to do this a lot, and I don't think anything's wrong, but I was just wondering


Watson does  He's super cute


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Such a cute little guy you got there! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Mine sleeps on his side sometimes. I don't get to see it often cause alot of times he will already be looking at me when I move his house but every once and awhile I get to see him when he's in a deep sleep


Hehe yeah, Kashi used to be like that, but recently he's become comfortable enough with me to just sprawl out in his cuddle sack right by the opening so that I can just see him snoozing on his side haha
He's such a lazy bum :lol: But I guess that's expected from a baby x]


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quilly is a lazy bum too! lol Most of the time anyway, until he gets into adventure mode! :lol: Then I can't stop him. sigh. haha.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha what a mischievous boy 

Kashi has started exploring a bit, but will only explore when the lights in my room are dim... He actually almost never wakes up when the lights are on, besides coming out for a snack and to go potty. This is normal though, I think >_>
He also does not go very far in terms of exploring, mostly walks around my lap, sniffing, and pulling at my bracelets (he is absolutely obsessed with them >_<) :lol:


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Haha what a mischievous boy
> 
> Kashi has started exploring a bit, but will only explore when the lights in my room are dim... He actually almost never wakes up when the lights are on, besides coming out for a snack and to go potty. This is normal though, I think >_>
> He also does not go very far in terms of exploring, mostly walks around my lap, sniffing, and pulling at my bracelets (he is absolutely obsessed with them >_<) :lol:


Awww.  
Quilly only comes out when it's light too to eat a snack and go to the bathroom. 
It is normal, I believe because mine is the same way! Plus ours are babies still so they sleep a whole lot more. lol

He gets a little TOO adventurous when I put him on a towel on my bed, because he always wants to venture off onto my bed...and he'll DEFINITELY poop and pee on my bed. It's his plan...lol :lol:


----------

